
Fixing Mobile Platforms - vnorby
http://philosophically.com/8-ideas-for-fixing-mobile-platforms
======
georgemcbay
"No default apps on a new phone"

Speaking as a user and not a developer (though I am a mobile app developer),
this is a horrible idea.

I would be so pissed if I bought a new Android phone and gmail/Google
Nav/maps/calendar/etc weren't preinstalled.

~~~
malandrew
What would be nice is if part of the setup process asked you to choose the
default OS app or an app from a third party. It would be mandatory that both
the OS default and the third-party apps have average user reviews for the
current major version number.

------
klewelling
We are working on 4) Programmatic app submission and developer APIs and 5)
Load a native app immediately by hitting a website/URL for Android.

We call it In App App Distribution. It enables any Android app to distribute
other Android apps without Side Loading.

This technology can be used to create a browser that does exactly what Vibhu
suggests. Some other ideas are an A/B Testing service, subscription service,
house ads service, In App App Store or a bug fixing service. We are putting
the beta together now. If you are interested please sign up:
www.inAppSquared.com

